# New Half Black Angel pair



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

They are from the 100 gallon where I've been raising juvies to pair off. They are the first pair to spawn. I moved the pair and the cone to a tank with lower conductivity water. The eggs may not hatch because they were spawned in hard water, but moving to soft water has worked for me before.

My Half Blacks are all parent raised. Even if this spawn fails the pair will spawn again soon enough. I want to see if these guys raise their own kids.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome! Have a breeding pair of Angels myself and a tank full of juvenile angels!


----------

